# Knitting Unspun Roving



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im in between projects and just experimenting.

I decided to see what it would be like if I just knitted some roving without spinning it 1st. This has very little drafting either. Its just pulled apart to the point of the roving being mostly even.


























I kind of like it and wonder if used in the 1st few rows of a pair of socks, it would make the socks come out better, and would help reduce the ladder effect in that first few rows.

Or if mixed in as an extra strand on a sweater, it would eliminate any holes and make the sweater super warm and soft and fuzzy.

When I get into dying yarn, Im going to give it a try.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Really cool!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im kinda surprised how strong it is too!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I did not know you could do that. I like the way it looks.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have never tried that.
Who needs a spinning wheel anyways? LOL


I see you are still twisting your purl stitches too.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

:hysterical: You got me on that one Gam!

I think it really is faster overall. i just wont do that again when making a sweater  or back and forth followed by the knit stitch :lookout:

I got the idea from one of WIHH responses to my post, and Patsky Zawistosky, who said you can knit pencil roving as it is.

Which part is pencil roving made of a few fibers, then straight Targhee, and straight knit picks combed top.

The blended pencil roving is the weakest. The Targhe is the strongest, the knit picks is okay,its holding its own.

Ive only worked with afew dyed fibers, Im convinced, dye adds strength, to a certain degree.

it really holds its own pretty good.

In weird ways, a person doesnt need a spinning wheel :lookout::happy2:

But if you have to get a cheap portable one, go with the Navaho style


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

FWIW, I gained quite an education, regarding yarn, simply perusing ebay.

Look up "White Buffalo" yarn and see what you come up with.
That's the stuff the Cowichan sweaters Wind referred to are made of.

I had always wondered how the Cowichans achieved that unique texture in their superbly knitted garments.......

( :bouncy: they threw away their spinning wheels :bouncy: )


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I like to knit thin roving then felt it to make felted purses. Roving felts very nicely. Just knit them extra big.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

Ana Bluebird said:


> I like to knit thin roving then felt it to make felted purses. Roving felts very nicely. Just knit them extra big.



This works very well for mittens, too.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Seed stitch seems to give weak yarns the strenth to go on for me, but I've never made a sweater.


----------

